# Greetings!



## glzyp (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello to all. I'm Bob Shireman, a retired US Army Special Forces warrant officer. My new life prusuit is to build a half size scale (or there abouts) F4u Corsair. I have always loved this aircraft and am determined to have one, even if I must build it myself. I would love to build it to exact scale but I'm having trouble finding original blueprints and loftings. I am hoping I can find some assistance here in this forum. Thanks to all for making this site available.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


When did you retire? Were you ever in the 10th SF?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from PAF warrant officer.


----------



## glzyp (Feb 11, 2008)

I retired in April, 1994 and never served in the 10th Special Forces Group (SFG). Those guys were stationed in Bad Toelz, Germany. They spent too many nights living in snow caves and traveled too many miles on skis! I was in the 7th SFG, 1st SFG, Special Forces Detachment, Korea and the US Army John F Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School at Fort Bragg, North Carolina. There were other related assignments as well. They would never let me fly, just parachute out. I was a static line parachute jumpmaster and was high altitude low opening (HALO) qualified.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah the 10th moved from Bad Toelz in the early 90s to Stuttgart, Germany. The reason I was asking is because I used to live there when my father was stationed at the Stationed at the Airfield in Stuttgart. 

When I was in the Army we flew down to Stuttgart on several occasions and would fly the 10th around on Training Missions. Was some good stuff.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bob: Welcome to the forum. Lots of active duty and retireds on the
forum. I'm retired USN, retired in 1971. Enjoy the place and good luck
on the bent-wing-bird.

Charles


----------



## glzyp (Feb 11, 2008)

When you flew the Special Forces missions did you ever put them out on parachute missions? I always loved doing parachute missions with foreign services. While I was on active duty I received the Korean, Argentine, Thai and Canadian Jump wins. Fun stuff!


----------



## glzyp (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome cchese. I entered the army in 1970 and in 1971 was in the Republic of Viet Nam. Good to see your still involved. Hope to communicate with you often.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2008)

glzyp said:


> When you flew the Special Forces missions did you ever put them out on parachute missions? I always loved doing parachute missions with foreign services. While I was on active duty I received the Korean, Argentine, Thai and Canadian Jump wins. Fun stuff!



Actually I crewed Blackhawks in the US Army. No I never did Paradrops with the SF. We did some Fast Rope missions with them and we did insertions and extractions with them.

I dont know what group it was but in Iraq I flew some SF on a combat assault mission. We inserted them and then extracted them later.


----------



## glzyp (Feb 11, 2008)

Iraq would have been the 5th Special Forces, good desert fighters.


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome, again from Texas


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome from the Right Coast!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2008)

Greetings Bob - you know a few folks have some Corsair homebuilts flying...

http://www.f4ucorsair.com/tdata/cockpit.jpg

The Corsair82 - F4U-1A Corsair Homebuilt Aircraft Kit


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome from down under, Bob!


----------



## A4K (Feb 15, 2008)

..Also from a down-underer currently 'up over'...welcome Bob!

Evan (a.k.a A4k)


----------



## glzyp (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, especially from all the down underers! Same to you mates!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

thought Id chime in aswell......


Welcome mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2008)

G'day and welcome Bob, ex Aussie Army myself. Hope you hang around here a bit.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Bob, Welcome to our little escape from the present. I'm retired USN also. Great to see some more retirees here. We might evenually outnumber the Aussies one day.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

Man, they must be breeding them like rabbits down there!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome sir, from a fellow new guy


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Blong!

Like the Corsair shot!


----------

